# Additives in liquid soap!



## jenfrat (Jun 14, 2014)

I was at a market last week and saw someone selling "organic" liquid soap. They use lauryl betaine and benzyl alcohol in their soap. 
Are these ingredients organic?  And what do they do for the soap?
Thanks!


----------



## Susie (Jun 14, 2014)

*Google says:*

http://www.lushusa.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-Lush-Site/en_US/Lushopedia-Start?iid=9815

http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/61382/benzyl-alcohol


----------

